# Plugging A Johnboat



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2007)

Heres an artical on how to plug your johnboat in this edition of bassmaster













Jim if this is a copyright infrigement please delete this post


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2007)

I dont think it is since you mentioned where it came from. Anyone else have any idea?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2007)

It could be - but given the context and that it is posted for discussion you should be OK.

_I will bill BassAddict for my legal advice_


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2007)

esquired said:


> It could be - but given the context and that it is posted for discussion you should be OK.
> 
> _I will bill BassAddict for my legal advice_



Dont I get a free consultation?


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 19, 2007)

BassAddict said:


> esquired said:
> 
> 
> > It could be - but given the context and that it is posted for discussion you should be OK.
> ...



Sure - I did that already!

Now, billable hours are running as I type 8)


----------



## pbw (Nov 19, 2007)

Just got my bass master mag and seen this.


----------



## Jim (Nov 19, 2007)

pbw said:


> Just got my bass master mag and seen this.




Still have not received my first issue. they stole my $2.99 :shock:


----------



## pbw (Nov 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my bass master mag and seen this.
> ...




Mailman is previewing your issues. :shock:


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 19, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my bass master mag and seen this.
> ...



Id never listen to that guy who told you about that deal again!!! :roll:


----------



## SMDave (Nov 19, 2007)

Uhoh I got that deal too in August. Let's hope something comes... :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

Jim said:


> pbw said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my bass master mag and seen this.
> ...



Start sending them your famous emails of death


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 20, 2007)

That mag also had a great article on Nature Signs and Bass. I have always been curious about that. I am going to do some research and post somethign about it.

Jim

Did you get the free gift yet? Here is the Contact info.

https://proxy.espn.go.com/outdoors/bassmaster/members/contactBassmaster


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 20, 2007)

AnAngler said:


> That mag also had a great article on Nature Signs and Bass.



Best article in this months issue, I love knowing how the bass are affected by weather, moon phases, other animals or fish and then being able to use this knowlege to catch more bass!


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 20, 2007)

Me too, I always wondered about the turtles and the duck. I wish I could find more info on it.


----------



## BassAddict (Nov 20, 2007)

What would really help me is a video that just showed a basses reaction to diffrent lure presentations. Anyone know of a video that has this, i dont mean for a short 5 minute segmant either, i mean for the whole video


----------



## Jim (Nov 20, 2007)

Addict: https://www.questforadventure.com/videosamples.htm

These, but the DVD are expensive for the whole set its like 70 bucks. Oldies but still the best. We got to find copies somehow! :shock:


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 20, 2007)

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=769&highlight=video


----------



## BensalemAngler (Nov 20, 2007)

Feild and Stream has an article on spawning bass where some guy went diving to check them out.

https://www.fieldandstream.com/fieldstream/fishing/photogallery/article/0,13355,1681003,00.html


----------

